# Meerforellenrute Empfehlung



## vigorous (18. Februar 2013)

Hi,
ich war ewig am rumsuchen und habe nun endlich eine gefunden.
Bin total begeistert. nach stundenlangem nichtsfangen, ein auswurf nach dem anderen, immernoch ein super Gefühl 
Mit einem 25 gr Blinker und 25 mono hab ich 80m (per schrittmetermaß) geworfen.
Werde die tage auf 12er geflochtene wechseln.
Rute wiegt per Hauswaage 201gr und ist 305mm und 10-50 gr Wurfgewicht.
Ich schätze das optimale Gewicht bei ca 20-30 gr
Mit 3000er Rolle perfekt in Waage
Die Rute heißt Penzill Seatrout, kosten sollte sie 220€
Ich bin allerdings WEIT unterm Budget geblieben ist derzeit reduziert auf 49.90€
Echt krass und ich bin total begeistert!!:vik:


----------



## Nestola (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Ich steh voll auf die Quantum Shotgun  die wurfweiten mit dem und 10 fireline sind traumhaft


----------



## Schwingspitze (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Wo gibt es die denn für nen fuffy ???


----------



## vigorous (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Moritz Nord


----------



## Schwingspitze (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Danke #h


----------



## Ramsay1985 (18. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Bin total begeistert von meiner gute 10Jahre alten DAM Sumo Royal Seatrout, leider gibts die nicht mehr zu kaufen


----------



## Tino (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*



vigorous;
Die Rute heißt Penzill Seatrout schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal ne High End Verar...e ! ! !
> 
> Von 220€ auf nen Fuffi.
> 
> ...


----------



## vigorous (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Hast schon recht 
Ich denke das ist einfach bei den meisten Dingen der Fall.
Klar Entwicklung hin oder her. Aber mal "Butter bei die Fische" Teure Sachen sind oft subjektiv gut weil sie teuer sind und nicht weil sie möglichst hochwertige teure Materialen verwenden. Bzw bei ner Angel wird eben Kohlefaser benutzt und die Hersteller können da keine Quantensprünge machen wenn alle dieselben Kenntnisse haben :m
Dennoch die Rute für n Fuffi ist Top, Titansic Ringe, Fuji Rollenhalter, Ultraschlanker Blank, sehr edler Korkgriff. 200GR Gesamtgewicht. Für mich optimal und daher bei dem Preis meine Empfehlung für andere "unschlüssige suchende"


----------



## Ramsay1985 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*



Tino schrieb:


> Na das nenn ich mal ne High End Verar...e ! ! !
> 
> Von 220€ auf nen Fuffi.
> 
> ...



Die 220€ sind wohl nur ein Aufhänger in diversen Onlineshops kostet die Rute immer um die 130€. Was nicht wirklich was zur Sache ansonsten ist es echt ein Schnäppchen


----------



## Allrounder27 (19. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Der genannte Laden macht das immer so. Die kommen manchmal zu angeblichen Preisen, da kannst du nur lachen wenn du den Werbeflyer durchliesst. Scheinen die UVP noch mal 2 zu nehmen...


----------



## dorschjaeger75 (21. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Der genannte Laden macht das immer so. Die kommen manchmal zu angeblichen Preisen, da kannst du nur lachen wenn du den Werbeflyer durchliesst. Scheinen die UVP noch mal 2 zu nehmen...


 
Obwohl ich sagen muss, das sich die utopischen "von/auf" Preise, sich bei denen im letzten halben Jahr echt zum positiven bzw. realitätsnäher enwickelt haben finde ich. Zumindest im Flyer.
Ich denke mal, das die Penzill wohl durchaus ne UVP von 220 gehabt haben könnte. Das die das auch so an der Rute ausgezeichnet haben, was noch aus der Utopi-Werbepreis-Ära stammt. Diese Reduzierungen sieht man bei denen eigentlich nur noch bei "älterer" Lagerware. Bei "frischen" Sachen ist die Preisgegenüberstellung durchaus realistischer.


----------



## Mardie (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Ich glaube nicht das die 3,35 10-50g als zweiteilige für 50€ angeboten wird.
Sie war mal im Angebot für 100€.
Wenn doch dann haste sehr viel Glück.


----------



## Dingsens (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Wa??? Er hat sie doch schon gekauft.!! #q
Und zwar als 3,05m Version! Wat'n Posting!! #d


----------



## Falkfish (25. Februar 2013)

*AW: Meerforellenrute Empfehlung*

Jop es handelt sich um ein ausgelaufenes Modell halt in 3,05m. Für den Preis trotzdem ein Schnäppchen. Hab mir die letzten beiden grad gegönnt  
Die aktuellen Modelle in 3,35m kosten 109€. 
MfG


----------

